Ask HN: What would an OOP-style human language look like? - avancemos
======
dvndvn
For parametrically constructed language according to Noam Chomsky, Sanskrit
was best constructed. Chomsky's work of language theory has inspired many
compiler designs in early programming. He favored particularly Sanskrit
grammarian called 'Panini' and his 500AD work called 'Ashtadyayi'

There was a huge discussion about 8 years back on HN itself.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729626)

------
AnimalMuppet
To me, variable.method(argument) looks a lot like "subject verb object".

------
_bxg1
Human language is already pretty OOP; I think that's a big part of the
latter's appeal. We speak in terms of categories, objects, and subject-verb-
object clauses.

